# first ppaf at 18 months...questions!!



## mamatosaskia (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi,

I am absolutely positive that I finally o'd last weekend, after 18 months of breastfeeding. I have always been able to feel when I o. Dh and I bd'd on Saturday, the day of my heaviest fertile mucus.

Well, now here it is a week later and I had very light spotting. I had implantation bleeding with my dd, and this *feels* similar. BUT...I was wondering if maybe my first ppaf might just be super light? I am having all the other pms/pg symptoms...

Everyone I have talked to about their first ppaf says it was super heavy. Just wondering about other people's experiences. I am leaving on Thursday for my parents, so I can't test until after xmas. don't want to get any hopes up!

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## kochanyk (Jun 30, 2005)

I would say it could be either. Some people (me!) get a super heavy 1st PP AF but I know plenty of people who had VERY light ones too. It's also possible to have short LP issues while BFing so AF is not out of the question. Hope you get the results you want!


----------

